# Before I raid my piggy bank and buy a new leisure battery...



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

....

I'm still exploring my newly acquired AS Clubman - 1999 vintage.

Not a glimmer from either the green or red battery lights on the Zig panel.

Hook up to EHU and the charging light comes on. The X7 charger is switched on.

Now I get a green light and the 12v lights and pump operate.

Leave charging for an hour, or two, the unhook EHU.

Now I get a one second green light on the panel, then nothing.

So, in effect, the 12v system seems to only operate when the charger is running.

Have I missed a switch somewhere or do I start looking for a new battery?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

If the battery was really flat then it will need charging for a lot longer than a couple of hours. From memory they recharge at about 6 amps per hour so if it's a 75amp/Hr battery you need to charge for about 12 hours.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bigbazza said:


> If the battery was really flat then it will need charging for a lot longer than a couple of hours. From memory they recharge at about 6 amps per hour so if it's a 75amp/Hr battery you need to charge for about 12 hours.


What I omitted to say was that the charger was on for a least 12 hours the day before after which all 12v turned off.

But - what I've discovered since posting my question is that the battery, tucked away in an almost inaccessible spot, is bone dry. I don't know what damage is done when a dry battery is charged!

I'll get it topped up and try again.


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony

I suspect you are about to waste a lot of distilled water and then end up buying a battery, worth a go, distilled water is cheap!!

I know nothing about your charging system, but I'd be careful that your new battery doesn't get killed by the original fault:

-It might have boiled dry due to over charging...?

Just a guess really. I don't think batteries often go dry due to evaporation..?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd question what sort of battery are you using as a leisure battery. 

Vented batteries which can lose their water while charging should not be used inside the passenger area of a MH as there is a slight chance of the gasses that are vented going pop and doing as lot of damage.

I'd want to use only a fully sealed battery that has a labyrinth internal vent mechanism which will only spurt under extreme circumstances. Something like a Numax/Lucas LX range.

If it is dry then it is probably cooked (that was polite :lol: ) and as said above will not be OK any longer - go ahead and prove us wrong :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sprinta said:


> I'd question what sort of battery are you using as a leisure battery.
> 
> Vented batteries which can lose their water while charging should not be used inside the passenger area of a MH as there is a slight chance of the gasses that are vented going pop and doing as lot of damage.
> 
> ...


The battery is an 85ah Green Power of unknown vintage.

£3.99 for a large bottle of top up.

Now been on charge for 5 hours and wonder of wonders, it's bubbling away in 5 cells and holding some charge - enough to power all the lights at once. Probably short lived but this could just be my lucky day. If I knew how to use my fancy digital multimeter, I'd give you some numbers!

I suspect the battery is OE and is located in the AS designed spot which has good ventilation so it must be, or was in it's time, considered to be safe.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

My fingers are crossed for you Tony as Leisure batteries are not cheap ;-(

John


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*LeisureBattery*

Last month I did a leisure battery change in my Hymer. There is a sticker on the front of the access panel which clearly states use gel battery only. In a display of their usual amazing professionalism, our friendly, reliable, ex- Hymer dealership pals put in a (albeit new) lead acid battery - naturally the cheapest brand on the market.

Fortunately no harm came to me or the van and the battery worked well for a couple of years.

After extensive research I replaced it with the Hymer recommended Exide G80 gel battery which I obtained from Tayna Batteries whom I cannot recommend enough - excellent website, very knowledgeable staff in call centre, excellent <24 hour delivery and well-priced.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: LeisureBattery*



HermanHymer said:


> Last month I did a leisure battery change in my Hymer. There is a sticker on the front of the access panel which clearly states use gel battery only. In a display of their usual amazing professionalism, our friendly, reliable, ex- Hymer dealership pals put in a (albeit new) lead acid battery - naturally the cheapest brand on the market.
> 
> Fortunately no harm came to me or the van and the battery worked well for a couple of years.
> 
> After extensive research I replaced it with the Hymer recommended Exide G80 gel battery which I obtained from Tayna Batteries whom I cannot recommend enough - excellent website, very knowledgeable staff in call centre, excellent <24 hour delivery and well-priced.


I already have Tanya Batteries listed as Plan B


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> I'd question what sort of battery are you using as a leisure battery.
> 
> Vented batteries which can lose their water while charging should not be used inside the passenger area of a MH as there is a slight chance of the gasses that are vented going pop and doing as lot of damage.
> 
> ...


I thought it was fine to use wet lead acid types(That you can top up) providing you vent them properly with tubes going down through the floor.

Paul.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sprinta said:


> I'd question what sort of battery are you using as a leisure battery.
> 
> Vented batteries which can lose their water while charging should not be used inside the passenger area of a MH as there is a slight chance of the gasses that are vented going pop and doing as lot of damage.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you're going to make of this.

I had it on charge all day yesterday. Switched everything off overnight. Checked the Zig panel this moning - green light - but for how long?

I can't come up with amps and watts etc but I put on the extractor fan - fastest speed, all 4 halogen spots and 3 overhead strip lights - ran that lot for 45 mins and not a quiver - the fan was still roaring away, lights as bright as the start.

So, a (wet) 85ah battery, unloved for 6 years (previous owner did not know of it's whereabouts/existence), seems to have been resurrected.

I know I'm probably living in hope and that a visit to the Tayna website is eventually inevitable but don't give up too quickly on your "cooked" battery.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony

I can tell that you are mindful not to spend on a new battery if you do not need one and I agree with that but here is my suggestion for a better way to look after the battery on the Clubman. 

When we had an Executive of that era I soon realised that the Zig battery charger/power unit was Ok for use as a power supply when on a hook up but was a poor battery charger...it is a single stage charger that is set up as a power supply rather than as an efficient battery charger. So get an "intelligent" charger like the Ctek 3600 and use that to charge and maintain the battery when it is on the drive at home and after a time with no hook up when you move to a pitch with a hook up. The Ctek can be wired in or just connected as needed. ( keeping the Zig in place and connected for use when on a hook up)

The Ctek type of charger is a multi stage charger which can be left permanently on and will keep a battery in tip top condition. It may even be able to resurrect a battery that has been mis-treated . 


Mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

OK, I give up. I did try a week or so in ICU and there were moments when I thought recovery was possible - I even detected a little spark of life in the old thing but sadly, I've had to accept that it's gone - expired - seen it's day - away to that place in the sky (or is it landfill?).

So - a new leisure battery is on my shopping list. The old one is an 85ah but there's loads of space on the tray for something bigger and at £56/60 for an 85ah it seems sensible to spend a bit more and go for a 110ah at around £85.

I have in mind a Lucas LX31MF from Tayna.

Any experts got any thoughts about my choice?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tony

Watch this topic, it may be of interest to you.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1285340.html#1285340

I want to fit a second battery in fact, but there's not enough uncluttered floor space in the underbed locker, and with two batteries in there it would be almost full anyway!!

If I can get them installed under the floor it will make a very significant difference . . . like an extra case of French grape juice next time we go!!! :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Piggy Bank raided - who put them Drachmas in it?

Tayna Batteries has been recommended by a number of member in the past so off I went to spend my pennies.

A Lucas 110ah LX31MF @£87.27 plus £9.73 delivery = £97.00

but before I hit the confirm button I thought I'd shop around a bit - 4 mins later:

Amazon (Pure Drive Batteries) - same battery £72.57 plus £9 = £81.57.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd not get too worked up about chargers with 'bells and whistles', before they came along, batteries had survived for a century without them quite happily.

What is missing is BATTERY CARE.

You can use a simple regulated charger, it doesn't have to be 2-stage or 3-stage unless you are going to get into some deep discharge acrobatics with your batteries.

If you choose something that will float your battery while supporting the loads such as lights and water pump etc., then that is really all you need.

The problem with 'deep discharge' batteries is that they allow you to abuse the battery even more than usual, then you need a trick battery charger to recover it afterwards, which doesn't always work.

Far better in my view to look after the battery in the first place and not try and wring the last ampere-hour out of it, it will then last you well.

I practice what I preach, I have about 100aH worth of sealed batteries on a single-rate float charger set at 13.90V. That runs everything when we are on EHU and outside the house, the batteries are getting on a bit now as they were part of a test setup at work, but still giving a good account of themselves.

There is also nothing intrinsically 'wrong' with using a wet battery, we managed for donkey's years with them and I don't recall too many stories about acid burns and explosions.

Caravan and motorhome chargers are the most 'failed in service' devices that I have come across, next to access-platform chargers!

A bit of care and a bit of common sense goes a long way!

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You don't need an expensive multi-stage charger for any motorhome.

What you DO need is the sense not to run them down too far too often.

I am never on hookup, use the van all year round and have a 90 watt freestanding solar panel (and small wind turbine occasionally). My batteries got down to 11 volts on only one occasion, usually very little gets taken out of them while the panel is out. My lead acid batteries are 3 years old and as good as new.

BUT, everyone has their own opinion.


----------

